# Got a new addition.



## tyler_kd0bsa (Nov 4, 2009)

I helped a fellow ham take down a roof mount tower today along with antennas. When we got done he told me that I could take one of the antennas he had. I later looked it up and its a tgm communications MQ-1. It covers 10 15 and 20 meters. And all it needs is cleaned up. Needless to say I'm happy about adding a new antenna to my collection.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Gotta love a win-win! That's a great new addition.


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice. Wish I'd have been able to get some of my Dad's rig when he died, but I was still Active Duty, and had no place to put it. So much of that stuff were things we'd made together too. Sigh...

Great job, Tyler.


----------



## Janneti (Mar 31, 2011)

Its a win win addition and really great to have it added by you. And sometimes it happens that we look for new things and it really gives benefit.


----------

